# Anyone knowlegeble on Klein Performance bikes?



## Tonyt915 (Mar 1, 2011)

I've had Klein mtb's and always thought of them as usable art, so I've been looking for an older klein road bike. Really would like to get a Quantum II in that dark blue/ green scheme but I ran across an older Klein yesterday for cheap and talked to the guy today. He didn't give much info in the listing but when he call me he said he talked to someone from Cali that was interested in the bike and knew all about it. He said he was told its a 91 Klein Performance model, and it has Camppy and Suntour components.. He said his best price is $250 even though the other person offered $400 cause he doesn't want to deal with packing and shipping the bike. I tried to fined some info on them but all find is it was a touring bike with a longer wheelbase, couldn't find any pricing or if there were high or low end versions of the bike. $250 seems like a good deal but not sure.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Unless you want a touring bike, you don't want a touring bike. Based on what you've said, I'd pass. Can't tell you about the bike though.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

there's some links to sites with klein catalogs, pics, etc over on the VRC forum at mtbr.
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=521682
this pic from the katalog page at https://www.wundel.com/


----------



## dealum (Jul 7, 2012)

*klein performance*

I bought my Klein performance in 1984 for just under a grand. I've done many centuries and one triple century on it. I haven't ridden it much lately, but I've been thinking about having it updated. It's been a great bike for me.


----------

